# Appartamento & Mingnon



## Davesater (Dec 1, 2016)

Appartamento & Mignon


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks so neat


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

A classic combo


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice machine I do like the look of all the Rocket machines.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Very tidy little set up there, enjoy


----------



## Bobbyd (Sep 13, 2017)

Really Nice!

I was thinking about this same combo - are you pleased with it?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Very tidy


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Very smart. I do like the Rocket kit. I presume that at least one of those cupboards is a slovenly rats-nest of tampers, stands, molykote tubes, beens, cleaner, brushes, blind baskets etc. etc. ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

BaggaZee said:


> Very smart. I do like the Rocket kit. I presume that at least one of those cupboards is a slovenly rats-nest of tampers, stands, molykote tubes, beens, cleaner, brushes, blind baskets etc. etc. ?


Hmmm . . . I can feel a new thread coming on here. You show me yours . . .


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Hmmm . . . I can feel a new thread coming on here. You show me yours . . .


Ha ha ha, god no! Mine is surprisingly widespread given the short time I've been trying to make decent coffee.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I approve.

You've done a neat job there, i cannot see a bit of cable.

Big thumbs up from me


----------



## hadyy (May 11, 2017)

So good and compact setup with small footprint, nice choices.


----------



## dmcoffee (Nov 3, 2017)

How are you enjoying this setup?

I'm also in the market and both of these machines are (currently) at the top of my list - would appreciate any thoughts!


----------

